# Dadoed adjustable shelving



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm looking for plans or even a picture of the dadoed rail and strut adjustable shelving like I've seen in higher end pantry cabinets that's used to provide adjustment for roll out tray systems.

It consists of a vertical rail that is notched and a horiz. piece that you can move up or down to different positions for height adjustment. I don't want to use pins for weight issues.

I need to build a set of adjustable shelves in a pantry closet and wanted to fabricate this system in my shop but need a picture so I can design something. I know I can build this but I need to get a picture in my head to start from.

Anyone know what I'm talking about or what they are properly called?


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Racked my brain after some coffee and I think I've got.

Will put it into Sketchup today it but I am still curious to see what ideas you guys have.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I think you are talking about an old school "saw tooth" method. But ther is no dado.

I did one a couple years ago and evidently it is upside down.:laughing: 
My thinking was that it would kinda tighten up this way. It works and she was very happy.

I thought I had a better picture, sorry


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

If you dadoe the side rail in, you do not need to make 4 notches on each shelf, GMOD.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gus, I think the sawtooth is what I meant, just didn't know what to call it.

I've seen it in pantry cabs but I need to build one in a pantry closet. My thought is to cut a 7/8 notch in some 1 x 2 poplar or maple vert rails about every 4" and place one in each corner. Then use a 3/4 x 3/4 horiz. support that can be moved up or down.

My issue was with the shelves going full width but I realized I need to notch each corner to clear the vert. rails and still have the shelves go wall to wall.

I was looking for a picture for some guidance in my thought process.

Now, how square do you think the inside of that closet is in 3 dimensions..............:no:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

genecarp said:


> If you dado the side rail in, you do not need to make 4 notches on each shelf, GMOD.


Your right Gene, dado wasn't the right term. I was thinking when I cut the rails I'll use a dado blade for the notches.

Gus helped me out with the proper terminology. :thumbup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

bert0168 said:


> Gus, I think the sawtooth is what I meant, just didn't know what to call it.
> 
> I've seen it in pantry cabs but I need to build one in a pantry closet. My thought is to cut a 7/8 notch in some 1 x 2 poplar or maple vert rails about every 4" and place one in each corner. Then use a 3/4 x 3/4 horiz. support that can be moved up or down.
> 
> ...


Is this what you are looking for? I saw your question this morning and thought it was something different you were asking about. 

This is a library install I did last year and the (cough) cabinetmaker made these.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

framerman said:


> Is this what you are looking for? I saw your question this morning and thought it was something different you were asking about.
> 
> This is a library install I did last year and the (cough) cabinetmaker made these.


Framer, that is very similar to what I am thinking.

How does the shelf sit on there?
Does it sit on a separate rail or in the notches?


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

When I do these their is a small piece of 1x cut to the angle of the notches and just sits there.The shelves are notched around the uprights, which is the part I don't like about this style although it is classic.

I can't see this exact system working in your application but maybe with some modification after all that is what custom is all about.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

jeffatsquan said:


> When I do these their is a small piece of 1x cut to the angle of the notches and just sits there.The shelves are notched around the uprights, which is the part I don't like about this style although it is classic.
> 
> *I can't see this exact system working in your application *but maybe with some modification after all that is what custom is all about.


Yeah, I'm not crazy about the notches either but she doesn't like the white wire in there now nor standards and brackets, and wanted something adjustable so I feel this is going to be the strongest option.

What are the limitations you see with this?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

bert0168 said:


> Framer, that is very similar to what I am thinking.
> 
> How does the shelf sit on there?
> Does it sit on a separate rail or in the notches?


Just like Jeff states, there's notches at the ends of the boards. The guy who did this made an error on his cut and the shelves are teetering. I would definitely suggest a trial run with scraps of ply.

The shelf sits on the notch.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

Just reread the tread for some reason I was thinking your shelves were going to be pullouts like drawers now I see that is not the case.

So this system should work as long as the shelf it self can take the weight as their is not many options to add support.

What I do is gang my rails and make my level cut on a radial arm saw
then jig the angled part.

Let us know what you come up with and good luck.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was thinking I could make a jig to rout out the notches as I am not crazy about jigging all those angles. The radial arm is a good idea.

I was planning on adding a 3/4 x 1 rail to the front of the 3/4" shelf to keep the sag out of it and hide the plywood end grain.

I'll try to get some pictures as I go.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I make mine infinitely variable. I use a "T" slot down the center of a a long board. I use four of these, one in each corner. Then I use a "T" nut that has it sides sanded down so it fits nicely in the slot. The I just use screws through the "T" nut and put them into the "T" slot and tighten it up. I put marriage marks on the uprights so they have a guide to what is level.


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

What is she planning on storing on those shelves? If you upgrade to a twin pin clip (picture) I think you could safely put just about anything the shelf could handle. We used to use these for library applications. The pins are @ 32mm increments and will actually hold the shelf in even if the cabinet is upside down.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

bert0168 said:


> I was thinking I could make a jig to rout out the notches as I am not crazy about jigging all those angles. The radial arm is a good idea.
> 
> I was planning on adding a 3/4 x 1 rail to the front of the 3/4" shelf to keep the sag out of it and hide the plywood end grain.
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures as I go.


All of the old ones I've seen had a
set of cleats that sat in the notches,
and the shelf sat on the cleats.
The shelves were notched for the "saw tooth."


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> All of the old ones I've seen had a
> set of cleats that sat in the notches,
> and the shelf sat on the cleats.
> The shelves were notched for the "saw tooth."


What he said. ^^^^


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bergstrom said:


> What is she planning on storing on those shelves? If you upgrade to a twin pin clip (picture) I think you could safely put just about anything the shelf could handle. We used to use these for library applications. The pins are @ 32mm increments and will actually hold the shelf in even if the cabinet is upside down.


Its a pantry, loaded with canned goods, boxes, etc. She's got it pretty packed. The shelves are about 32" wide so I figure they are going to get loaded, esp. the ones with the canned stuff.

I just don't trust the holes for the pins over time. I've had shelves drop because the pin holes slowly elongated and allowed the shelf to fall and they weren't even loaded that much.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Came across this last night,
good pic....

http://woodmechanic.blogspot.com/2008/07/sawtooth-shelf-supports.html


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I like that! It should be pretty easy to cut out on a table saw. I would definitely paint them before install unless you are spraying. 



neolitic said:


> Came across this last night,
> good pic....
> 
> http://woodmechanic.blogspot.com/2008/07/sawtooth-shelf-supports.html


----------

